# van dese Nagt sal ’er noch 2 a 3 Compagnien Soldaten aen!



## Schlabberlatz

It’s from a Dutch version of _The Brave Little Tailor_ The Brave Little Tailor - Wikipedia

The story is a bit different in the Dutch version, _Van Kleyn Kobisje, alias Koningh sonder Onderzaten_. Kobisje doesn’t have to fight a unicorn, but he has to fight an army of foreigners. He is successful. He marries the king’s daughter.


> The tailor's new wife hears him talking in his sleep and realizes with fury that he was merely a tailor and not a noble hero. Upon the princess's demands, the king promises to have him killed or carried off. A squire warns the tailor, who pretends to be asleep, and then calls out that he has done all these deeds […]
> The Brave Little Tailor - Wikipedia





> „ick heb een wildt Zwyn overwonnen, ick heb drie Reusen gedoodt, ick heb een Leger van honderd duysend Mannen verslagen, en *van dese Nagt sal ’er noch 2 a 3 Compagnien Soldaten aen!*“
> Kinder- und Haus-Märchen Band 3 (1856)/Anmerkungen – Wikisource





> "I have overcome a wild boar, I have killed three giants; I have slain an army of a hundred thousand men, and *shall I be afraid of two or three companies of soldiers to-night?*"
> SurLaLune Fairy Tales: Household Tales by Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm translated by Margaret Hunt


Shouldn’t it rather be something like "and tonight, two or three companies of soldiers will be added (to those already dead)!"
or "… will be killed!"


----------



## bibibiben

_Eraan gaan _means _to get killed _or _to die _in contemporary Dutch. _Gaan _can be omitted when combined with the auxiliary _moeten_:

 Ook hij moet eraan gaan!
 Ook hij moet eraan!

Auxiliary verb _zullen _does not allow this vanishing trick:
 Ook hij zal eraan gaan!
 Ook hij zal eraan!

In an older stage of the language things could have been different, though.

Or... _eraan zullen_ meant something different in the old days and bore no relationship with _eraan gaan_. It doesn't seem very likely, to be honest.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thank you for your answer! 

Let’s wait what other members might say.


----------



## eno2

De link verwijst niet naar de Oud Nederlandse versie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Schlabberlatz said:


> Shouldn’t it rather be something like "and tonight, two or three companies of soldiers will be added (to those already dead)!"
> or "… will be killed!"


This is 17th century Dutch, apparently, so it's hard to be sure, but I think you're right. A bit further on in the text, it says:

_Die gene, die doodt bleven en Armen en Beenen verloren hadden, waren in groot Getal, en die het ontliepen, brochten den Koningh sulken Boodschap_​
... which confirms that at least a number of those men got slaughtered.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

eno2 said:


> De link verwijst niet naar de Oud Nederlandse versie.


You can use the search function; strike Ctrl + F. In the search box that appears enter _Kobisje_.

Or use this link:
Seite:Kinder und Hausmärchen (Grimm) 1856 III 034.jpg – Wikisource
… and use the arrows at the top left to navigate in the document.


Hans Molenslag said:


> ... which confirms that at least a number of those men got slaughtered.


Thank you for your answer! 

I thought they just ran away and fell over each other and got crushed?? But I may be mistaken, of course.


----------



## eno2

Ik las de link en kan er niets begrijpbaars van maken.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

eno2 said:


> Ik las de link en kan er niets begrijpbaars van maken.


Thank you!  I thought it would probably be easy to understand for speakers of Dutch. But it seems to be rather difficult!

Maybe I can persuade some other members to have a look at it, too? @jedna @ablativ


----------

